# New Lunar Roadstar 800HD



## 109627 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi friends,

We are looking into getting one of these M/H's - New Lunar Roadstar 800HD?
It ticks a lot of the boxes we need ticking, we are looking at the 3.0lts with an auto box with a couple of other extras?

Has anyone else been checking these M/H's out?

Does anyone have any makes / models that we should also look at, we are going to the show on the 19th of Feb so we can check them out there.

We would be very greatfull for all your thoughts?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well you have made the right choice for size engine and an auto box, lovely.
but what other boxes do you want ticked.what layout are you looking for, or better still what would you like to have.then we can maybe tell what else is worth looking at.Do take a look at our companies report, there are some dealers who most of us would not buy from, forewarned is forearmed.

cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi 

When I was looking for my first van last summer,I seriously looked at the Lunar`s and more to the point 786 and 800 models.Really nice layouts and a good looking van from the outside as well.However,they didn`t have enough belted seats for us and I didn`t like the look of the thickness ( or lack of ) in the overcab bed,I could press my fingers all the way through it.The matress is only a small grip though and it was the lack of belts and storage that got me looking elsewhere for our needs.Good luck.

steve


----------



## 109627 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi friends,

The reason for this van is as follows:

Most of the time..in fact 95% of the time there is only going to be three of us ...hence the 800HD - that has three seat belts.

We wanted a four birth with the option of a six birth (thats where the overhead bed comes into force...most of the time the overhead bed is going to be used for storage.
We also wanted an island double bed with out having to climb, my son would struggle to get up there.
We also wanted a garage of some sort...the 800 only has a 1/2 garage which A. does not make the bed any higher than a normal height bed and B. we want to let the dogs sleep in there at night if it gets to cold for them to sleep in the safari room?

Want all the normall stuf....Toilet, shower, cooker, M/W, fridge/frezzer, heater / fire etc!

Thats most of the reasons we are looking at this type of M/H?

So what do you guys think now?
What else should we be looking at?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Ade

It`s not we think but what you think.From the info you give,it sounds like the right van for you,and they are a really nice van which I like alot.Dont rush into anything,which is tempting I know,just take your time,look at other vans if you haven`t already done so and just generaly give it some real thought.
Other models to look at are..swift 669 and bessacarr do one as well with island bed,cant remember model No, though.There maybe others that I dont know of.
steve


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

What you should be looking at very carefully in *any* motorhome that you are interested in is how it is put together:

Do the cupboard and locker door gaps line up: when you open them, do they shut easily and latch firmly. Are the black window rubber seatings ( if the windows are fitted that way ) very neat and tidy with almost invisible joins or are they all buckled with *white* mastic squeezing out of the badly fitted join:

If the kitchen sink has a piece of rubber seal between it and the worktop, do the two ends of the rubber join neatly or has one end been hacked off roughly allowing a gap for dirt and detritus to clag into: are the edges and corners of the upholstery very neatly finished or are they already fraying on the brand new van: is any visible wiring, such as inside lockers neatly run and out of the way ? ...............


The British built Lunars that I have looked at closely have one of the best build qualities that I have seen. 

I haven't seen any of the 2008 models yet.

Harvey


----------



## 96960 (Dec 15, 2005)

is it the Fiat 3 ltr you are looking at ?

if so, may pay to look at all the threads on current Fiat problems.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Island bed*

Hi

I have a Swift with an island bed and love it. The Swift is however about 4 feet longer than the Lunar. The island bed is fabulous, but it does encroach into the habitation area. This "problem" would be even greater in a shorter length vehicle.

www.alankerr.co.uk have a used tag axle Swift with an island bed for sale - probably no more money than a brand new Lunar.

The half garage is excellent - made better by extra shelving in mine. I have added a review of my 669 to the review section on MHF.

One of the magazines did a review on a tag Swift and directly compared it to the Lunar. I am sure I have it somewhere.

If I can answer any questions about the Swift, please ask away.

Russell


----------



## 108509 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi. I am in the process of buying a 786.I went for this model because of the end bathroom.


----------



## 109627 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for youy replys so far.
I have just been thinking.....yes I know not a good idea!!!!
We have seen one of these models at a dealership but for the life of me I can't think how this works......

You have two two seaters in the sitting area / living area that make into a double bed which is fine but.....
When you are using the overhead cab bed i.e. two people are sleeping up there how an earth do they get down the ladder etc to use the toilet in the night?
Do they have to climb over the two that are in the bed that has been made up in the living area?
Only a thought?
The sales guy never really talked about that much?

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ade1970 said:


> Thanks for youy replys so far.
> I have just been thinking.....yes I know not a good idea!!!!
> We have seen one of these models at a dealership but for the life of me I can't think how this works......
> 
> ...


Thats the sort of detail you need to be looking at,and a good point it is to.I put this to a salesman at one of the shows and yes it is a climb over job.On my burstner I can choose to have a big lounge double ( where people would have to climb over ) or a slightly smaller double where there is jusst enough room to squeeze by.It`s all a compromise and the perfect van doesn`t exsist I have heard. 

steve


----------

